# Drontal puppy wormer



## Stanleysmum21 (Nov 16, 2021)

Stanley had his drontal bone 🦴 today and since he's had it he's been sick five times.
I heard he might feel nauseas after it but he's been really poorly.
He's been sleeping since he was last sick, not wanted cuddles but wanting me close by.
Just wondering if this is normal or should I opt for a different wormer next time??


----------

